# Justice League: ci sarà la versione "Snyder Cut"



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2020)

Il film Justice League fu un vero e proprio disastro, ed uno dei motivi dietro questo clamoroso fail era la mancata presenza, non del tutto, di Zack Snyder. Il regista infatti è stato "costretto" per motivi famigliari a lasciare l'opera non conclusa adeguatamente. Dopo ben 4 anni i fan e lo stesso Snyder sono riusciti ad ottenere una nuova versione del film. Ovvero Zack Snyder's Justice League che uscirà nel 2021 nella piattaforma streaming HBO Max. Si potrà dunque vedere l'opera al 100% pensata da Snyder. Si parla di un film di 4 ore. Ci sarà ufficialmente anche la presenza Darkseid che venne tagliato completamente in Justice League.


----------



## Kaw (25 Maggio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il film Justice League fu un vero e proprio disastro, ed uno dei motivi dietro questo clamoroso fail era la mancata presenza, del tutto, di Zack Snyder. Il regista infatti è stato "costretto" per motivi famigliari a lasciare l'opera non conclusa adeguatamente. Dopo ben 4 anni i fan e lo stesso Snyder sono riusciti ad ottenere una nuova versione del film. Ovvero Zack Snyder's Justice League che uscirà nel 2021 nella piattaforma streaming HBO Max. Si potrà dunque vedere l'opera al 100% pensata da Snyder. Si parla di un film di 4 ore. Ci sarà ufficialmente anche la presenza Darkseid che venne tagliato completamente in Justice League.


Aspettavo di vederla dal secondo dopo la fine di quell'immondizia invereconda della versione cinematografica.
Un disastro senza precedenti che ha decretato tra le altre cose la fine dell'universo condiviso DC al cinema, uno scempio rimasto impunito.
Almeno ci godremo la trilogia originale di Snyder, anche se come detto l'universo è andato perduto, solo Aquaman e WW sono sopravvissuti...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Aspettavo di vederla dal secondo dopo la fine di quell'immondizia invereconda della versione cinematografica.
> Un disastro senza precedenti che ha decretato tra le altre cose la fine dell'universo condiviso DC al cinema, uno scempio rimasto impunito.
> Almeno ci godremo la trilogia originale di Snyder, anche se come detto l'universo è andato perduto, solo Aquaman e WW sono sopravvissuti...



La differenza tra Man of steel e Batman v Superman con Justice League era troppo ampia solo poi mi ero accorto che le mani di Snyder erano presenti solo in parte. 
Devo però essere sincero MOS tanta roba... ma il secondo capitolo mi ha deluso troppo. Il problema è che la Marvel ha avuto al fortuna di non avere film prima su Iron Man, Thor, Capitan America.. è stato piuttosto facile ammazzare l'altro universo. La DC invece ha avuto la sfortuna di competere con la triologia di Nolan. Batman vs Superman ha dovuto convivere con il fantasma di Bale.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Maggio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La differenza tra Man of steel e Batman v Superman con Justice League era troppo ampia solo poi mi ero accorto che le mani di Snyder erano presenti solo in parte.
> Devo però essere sincero MOS tanta roba... ma il secondo capitolo mi ha deluso troppo. Il problema è che la Marvel ha avuto al fortuna di non avere film prima su Iron Man, Thor, Capitan America.. è stato piuttosto facile ammazzare l'altro universo. La DC invece ha avuto la sfortuna di competere con la triologia di Nolan. Batman vs Superman ha dovuto convivere con il fantasma di Bale.



Pensa che Man Of steel e BVS sembrano film da oscar in confronto a JL. E non è che BVS sia tutto sto filmone, classico baraccone americano,ma funzionava bene. JL invece proprio penoso, peggio di un film Disney di bassa lega.


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2020)

Sono impazzito di gioia quando l'ho saputo.
4 ore e mezza di film contro le 2 di Wheadon che comprendevano solamente 30 minuti del girato di Snyder!!!
Praticamente un film completamente differente da quello schifo visto al cinema.

Vedremo Darkseid con un ruolo molto attivo e si introdurranno personaggi come Martian Manhunter e un Lanterna verde.
Luthor dovrebbe avere anche lui la sua parte e Cyborg che è quello che ci ha rimesso più di tutti nel film finalmente avrà giustizia.

Non vedo l'ora e si sono aggiudicati il mio abbonamento.


Forse sarà improbabile che continuino con il progetto originale, ma se dovesse avere gran successo la cosa potrebbe ritornare in piedi... Dopotutto vedremo la Snyder cut che inizialmente sembrava solo un miraggio.

Mi auguro che Snyder quindi faccia le cose molto molto bene, perchè ha creato un hipe senza precedenti.
Se non ne esce almeno un quasi capolavoro ne rimarrei deluso. 

Io ci conto, perchè voglio vedere tutta la trilogia che era stata programmata per Justice league!


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Pensa che Man Of steel e BVS sembrano film da oscar in confronto a JL. E non è che BVS sia tutto sto filmone, classico baraccone americano,ma funzionava bene. JL invece proprio penoso, peggio di un film Disney di bassa lega.



Quoto... però di BvS va vista assolutamente la Ultimate edition, che aiuta a comprendere il film a pieno, dando spessore a 2 personaggi che nel film sembravano quasi inutili come Luthor e la senatrice che invece con la unlimited edition diventano FONDAMENTALI!

Ancora mi chiedo che teste hanno questi produttori che impongono l'uscita di film castrati, quando la qualità in realtà sarebbe ben più alta senza certi tagli...

Valli a capire!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Maggio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Quoto... però di BvS va vista assolutamente la Ultimate edition, che aiuta a comprendere il film a pieno, dando spessore a 2 personaggi che nel film sembravano quasi inutili come Luthor e la senatrice che invece con la unlimited edition diventano FONDAMENTALI!
> 
> Ancora mi chiedo che teste hanno questi produttori che impongono l'uscita di film castrati, quando la qualità in realtà sarebbe ben più alta senza certi tagli...
> 
> Valli a capire!



Eh perche sono film troppo lunghi...la versione finale mi sembra 3 ore...


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Eh perche sono film troppo lunghi...la versione finale mi sembra 3 ore...



Ormai tantissimi film hanno quella durata.
Il problema è che con quella mezzora in più BvS assume tutto un altro aspetto.
Avevano eliminato scene fondamentali creando buchi di trama enormi.

Inoltre si vedeva Stepphenwolf col design originale... che poi quel babbeo di Wheadon ha cambiato.


----------



## Kaw (28 Maggio 2020)

Si, BvS è stato tagliato per via della durata.
Io ho visto la versione estesa, e il montaggio del film ne risente tantissimo, in meglio ovviamente.
E' tutto più fluido, e si capisce molto di più.
Per esempio la prima parte ambientata in Africa è molto più lunga, è stata tagliata tutta la parte dei militari che erano pronti ad intervenire, e poi Superman distrugge il missile che i militari avevano lanciato per uccidere il dittatore.
Non solo, la donna che testimonia contro Superman si scopre poi essere minacciata da Luthor e prima di confessare il ricatto la fa uccidere. 
Poi c'è l'indagine di Lois che scopre che le milizie del dittatore erano uomini di Luthor, e che Lex aveva dato la sedia a rotelle che poi esplode in tribunale all'uomo paraplegico, scoprendo che aveva rivestito di piombo la sedia per non farla vedere da Superman.
E c'è anche una parte ambientata a Gotham in cui Clark indaga su Batman, insomma si comprende tutto il piano di Lex, che così come visto nel film aveva poco senso perchè mancavano dei passaggi fondamentali.


----------



## Manue (28 Maggio 2020)

Il ruolo di Superman nei film, 
non mi soddisfa appieno, sarà che nel fumetto ho la percezione completamente opposta di ciò che viene proiettato sullo schermo.

Parliamo di un personaggio che nel fumetto è sicuro di se, spavaldo con i nemici, senza preoccupazioni e soprattutto assolutamente non cupo...
Nei film si ha a che fare con un Superman tranquillo, quasi preoccupato di far male, 
mai che alza la voce, mai che si nota il suo cambio di umore...non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
Nel fumetto rappresenta le emozioni umane, nel film rappresenta un prototipo... 
Inoltre, film troppo troppo romanzati (ruolo di Lois Lane, attrice sbagliata, secondo me).

Eppure Henry Cavill saprebbe perfettamente rappresentare quello che è il vero Superman, 
basta guardare The Witcher per capire cosa intendo.

Non so, 
perfino in Smallville il personaggio era meglio rappresentato, secondo me....molto molto meglio.

Di Justice League, 
che vergogna, mi son vergognato io per il regista... che offesa.
Anche il risveglio stesso, ma non è così, assolutamente no...se vuoi toccare un tema cosi importante, 
devi dedicargli un film, solo a lui... 
Diamine la DC gli ha dedicato un libro da 700 pagine, e tu lo liquidi così, non rispettando oltretutto la realtà ??

Vorrei davvero usare le parole giuste per farvi capire che cosa non va del personaggio di Superman, seconde me, nei film...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Si, BvS è stato tagliato per via della durata.
> Io ho visto la versione estesa, e il montaggio del film ne risente tantissimo, in meglio ovviamente.
> E' tutto più fluido, e si capisce molto di più.
> Per esempio la prima parte ambientata in Africa è molto più lunga, è stata tagliata tutta la parte dei militari che erano pronti ad intervenire, e poi Superman distrugge il missile che i militari avevano lanciato per uccidere il dittatore.
> ...



Se ci pensi BvS è la rivalità è praticamente uguale o simile a quella tra Iron man e C.A.. non a casa entrambi i film uscirono nello stesso anno. Ovvero Capitan America Civil war.. quest'ultimo però fu altra storia..


----------



## Goro (28 Maggio 2020)

Curiosissimo di vedere questa versione, temevo non venisse mai pubblicata, è importante vedere la visione originale dell'autore e capire se avrebbe funzionato meglio di quella proposta successivamente


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il ruolo di Superman nei film,
> non mi soddisfa appieno, sarà che nel fumetto ho la percezione completamente opposta di ciò che viene proiettato sullo schermo.
> 
> Parliamo di un personaggio che nel fumetto è sicuro di se, spavaldo con i nemici, senza preoccupazioni e soprattutto assolutamente non cupo...
> ...



Capisco a cosa ti riferisci e mi sono dato una spiegazione.
Superman è troppo forte.
Nei fumetti così come nei film animati tutto passa, ma non nelle pellicole.
Chi legge i fumetti sa cosa legge, mentre chi va al cinema a momenti non sa nemmeno dell'esistenza di Superman, ci va per sentito dire ecc...

Sostanzialmente, per dare credibilità ad uno così forte, secondo me, nei film cercano di dargli quante più debolezze possibili.
E nonostante sono d'accordo con te, capisco i registi e pure io avrei agito uguale.

Superman è troppo complicato da riprodurre su schermo... Facci caso, quanti videogames di successo ha avuto? nessuno...
Per lo stesso motivo...

Batman al contrario è il personaggio perfetto... Soprattutto è umano... e molto più facile da riprodurre in modo fedele.

Non so se mi sono spiegato...

Per questo non me la sono mai presa sul come hanno trattato il suo personaggi...


E occhio a Flash... Anche lui è tremendo da trattare e da rendere credibile, tralasciando l'idiota che abbiamo visto su JL di Wheadon...
Uno che ha la sua velovcità, superiore anche a Superman, mi dici a parte Zoom ed altri velocisti, chi lo può affrontare? 
Nel fumetto non ci fai caso... al cinema, che non ci vanno solo appassionati di fumetti, ci fai molto caso e ti viene da storcere il naso.
Quindi ci sarà molto da ridire pure sullo stand alone di Flash... vedrai.. e non vorrei essere il regista.


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Capisco a cosa ti riferisci e mi sono dato una spiegazione.
> Superman è troppo forte.
> Nei fumetti così come nei film animati tutto passa, ma non nelle pellicole.
> Chi legge i fumetti sa cosa legge, mentre chi va al cinema a momenti non sa nemmeno dell'esistenza di Superman, ci va per sentito dire ecc...
> ...





E comunque... Tutti incensano Disney per il lavoro fatto con i personaggi Marvel...
Ma ti sembrano fedeli?
Premesso che ho odiato quei film per l'eccessiva ricerca della commedia, comunque c'è da dire che i film e i fumetti Marvel raccontano storie e personaggi differenti l'una dall'altra.

Quindi immagina cosa vorranno dire gli appassionati di Tohr ad esempio.


----------



## Manue (29 Maggio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> E comunque... Tutti incensano Disney per il lavoro fatto con i personaggi Marvel...
> Ma ti sembrano fedeli?
> Premesso che ho odiato quei film per l'eccessiva ricerca della commedia, comunque c'è da dire che i film e i fumetti Marvel raccontano storie e personaggi differenti l'una dall'altra.
> 
> Quindi immagina cosa vorranno dire gli appassionati di Tohr ad esempio.



E' vero quando dici che è un personaggio difficile da riprodurre, 
troppo forte...ma le sfumature, cioè ad esempio nel duello con Batman, 
ha sempre quell'espressione "se voglio di schiaccio", dio mio ma dagliele, ti sta picchiando, dagliele di santa ragione...
non esiste che viene salvato da Lois, non esiste..


per renderlo più umano, 
fateci vivere Clark Kent, il suo lavoro, la sua vita privata, 
uno dei momenti più ricordati è la sua trasformazione, il suo strapparsi la camicia, 
il suo passare dalla vita privata, a superman...

si può modernizzare e lavorare su questo...


cercare per quanto possibile, di renderlo umano, lavorando anche su Clark.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Aspettavo di vederla dal secondo dopo la fine di quell'immondizia invereconda della versione cinematografica.
> Un disastro senza precedenti che ha decretato tra le altre cose la fine dell'universo condiviso DC al cinema, uno scempio rimasto impunito.
> Almeno ci godremo la trilogia originale di Snyder, anche se come detto l'universo è andato perduto, solo Aquaman e WW sono sopravvissuti...



Sono con te..aspetterò trepidante, finalmente il film riprenderà un senso rispetto a quella vaccata di JL...

Spiace solo pensare che avrebbero dovuto essere 5 film e invece ci dovremo accontentare di questi 3


----------



## Kaw (29 Maggio 2020)

Riguardo la questione Superman che state affrontando, è chiaro che è molto complicato da mettere su schermo, motivo per il quale hanno deciso di ucciderlo subito nel secondo capitolo, ma nel caso di specie, Snyder ha totalmente decostruito il personaggio, sin da MoS.
Quello che vediamo non è Superman, ma un proto Superman, ci dovevamo aspettare una sua evoluzione nel corso di tutta la saga, partendo da un alieno fuori posto nel primo capitolo, ad un essere sovrumano venerato come un Dio e da molto ostracizzato e temuto nel secondo capitolo, alla rinascita e a una nuova concezione di sè nel capitolo finale. Fateci caso, è proprio in quei pochi minuti di JL che si vede il "vero" Superman.
Discorso simile anche per Batman, all'inizio del film Batman sembra "The Punisher".


----------



## sipno (29 Maggio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> E' vero quando dici che è un personaggio difficile da riprodurre,
> troppo forte...ma le sfumature, cioè ad esempio nel duello con Batman,
> ha sempre quell'espressione "se voglio di schiaccio", dio mio ma dagliele, ti sta picchiando, dagliele di santa ragione...
> non esiste che viene salvato da Lois, non esiste..
> ...



Porta pazienza... Ma il duello come dici sarebbe durato 10 secondi... E' proprio quello che che è servito al film.

E poi ricorda... Barman vince sempre!! LOL!

Se mai la boiata è stato il chiamare Martha... Ma vabbè... amen.


Purtroppo per rendere Superman credibile al cinema devi renderlo troppo emotivo e buono, quasi ad essere un boccalone...

Se no non ne esci credibile col personaggio.


Mettitela via, con i personaggi dei fumetti, se sei un appassionato ne uscirai sempre deluso... Basti vedere con Man of Steel quando uccide Zood... Cosa impensabile nel fumetto.

Lo stesso Batman... Tutti a criticare Snyder, ma nessuno si ricorda che il batman di Burton ha causato morti ben volutamente a differenza di quello di Snyder che le ha causate di riflesso.
Basti pensare a come è morto il Joker, come in Batman Returns ha ucciso uno infilandogli la dinamite nei pantaloni, come ha causato la morte di 2faces in Batman forever.

Il cinema è il cinema e a fatica (per me Batman è quello che è per te Superman) ho accettato la cosa.
Dopotutto esiste il multiverso giusto? Ok quello cinematografico fa parte di un universo nn raccontato nei fumetti... solo così la mandi giù la pillola.


Comunque se permetti, preferisco un Superman così, piuttosto di vedere quello che hanno fatto a Thor e Hulk nei film Marvel... Volevo bruciare il cinema dalla rabbia.


----------



## sipno (29 Maggio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono con te..aspetterò trepidante, finalmente il film riprenderà un senso rispetto a quella vaccata di JL...
> 
> Spiace solo pensare che avrebbero dovuto essere 5 film e invece ci dovremo accontentare di questi 3



Mai dire mai... Se farà un grande successo nulla vieta loro di continuare... Intanto Cavill lo hanno confermato in diversi Cammeo... Riportando in vita il nome DCEU.
Warner disse che il DCEU (che mai aveva chiamato così prima) non esisteva più... Oggi non solo esiste ma lo chiama proprio così.
Vero che questi danno la sensazione di navigare a cacchio di cane, ma secondo me significa che ci sono progetti.
La nuova piattaforma HBO Max è la chiave di tutto.
Pare che faranno anche la Directors cut di Suicide squad..
Dai qualcosa bolle in pentola, ma tutto dipende dal successo di questi.


----------



## sipno (29 Maggio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Riguardo la questione Superman che state affrontando, è chiaro che è molto complicato da mettere su schermo, motivo per il quale hanno deciso di ucciderlo subito nel secondo capitolo, ma nel caso di specie, Snyder ha totalmente decostruito il personaggio, sin da MoS.
> Quello che vediamo non è Superman, ma un proto Superman, ci dovevamo aspettare una sua evoluzione nel corso di tutta la saga, partendo da un alieno fuori posto nel primo capitolo, ad un essere sovrumano venerato come un Dio e da molto ostracizzato e temuto nel secondo capitolo, alla rinascita e a una nuova concezione di sè nel capitolo finale. Fateci caso, è proprio in quei pochi minuti di JL che si vede il "vero" Superman.
> Discorso simile anche per Batman, all'inizio del film Batman sembra "The Punisher".



Vero anche quello... Ma ricordati che quello che hai visto in JL è tutto frutto di Wheadon... Di Snyder in quel film di 2 ore c'è una mezzoretta.

Vediamo che ne sarà del vero film, ma hai dato una bella lettura.


----------



## Kaw (29 Maggio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vero anche quello... Ma ricordati che quello che hai visto in JL è tutto frutto di Wheadon... Di Snyder in quel film di 2 ore c'è una mezzoretta.
> 
> Vediamo che ne sarà del vero film, ma hai dato una bella lettura.


Si certo, però anche Snyder aveva anticipato un cambiamento in tal senso.
Dal bluray ci sono due scene che quell'incompetente di Whedon ha tagliato, e non si capisce perchè visto che sono due minuti, e già traspare un immagine diversa.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## sipno (29 Maggio 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Si certo, però anche Snyder aveva anticipato un cambiamento in tal senso.
> Dal bluray ci sono due scene che quell'incompetente di Whedon ha tagliato, e non si capisce perchè visto che sono due minuti, e già traspare un immagine diversa.
> 
> 
> ...



Non l'avevo vista... io dopo averlo visto al cinema ho preferito non avere più nulla a che fare con quell'aborto.
Ho sempre aspettato (e ho fatto bene) la Snyder Cut.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mai dire mai... Se farà un grande successo nulla vieta loro di continuare... Intanto Cavill lo hanno confermato in diversi Cammeo... Riportando in vita il nome DCEU.
> Warner disse che il DCEU (che mai aveva chiamato così prima) non esisteva più... Oggi non solo esiste ma lo chiama proprio così.
> Vero che questi danno la sensazione di navigare a cacchio di cane, ma secondo me significa che ci sono progetti.
> La nuova piattaforma HBO Max è la chiave di tutto.
> ...



Io non confido molto nel successo di pubblico..i film del DCEU sono troppo "psicologici" e dark per il genere dei cinecomics..la gente vuole lo standard di Avengers, vuole un mix di effetti speciali e buffonate ma il progetto di Sneyder è tutt'altro..Man of Steel e Batman Vs Superman erano ottimi film (il secondo con qualche pecca, è vero) ma non hanno avuto minimamente il successo dei film Marvel ma nemmeno di Aquaman che va in quella direzione..
Il pubblico dei cinecomics purtroppo è un target che difficilmente raggiungi con prodotti di quel tipo, si vira troppo verso il film di fantascienza d'autore quasi..ma purtroppo la fantascienza è un genere di nicchia e non ci fai mai miliardi, basta che pensi che due colossal come Inception e Interstellar (nonostante Nolhan che di suo ti fa alzare il 20-30% gli incassi) hanno incassato 800 milioni e 600, altro che il miliardo che invece raggiungono senza fatica c4g4te come Captain Marvel o BLack Phanter..

Purtroppo il DCEU è un'idea che può essere sviluppata solo come omaggio al cinema e senza badare agli incassi, poiché non è fattibile, non avrà un seguito


----------



## Kayl (1 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Porta pazienza... Ma il duello come dici sarebbe durato 10 secondi... E' proprio quello che che è servito al film.
> 
> E poi ricorda... Barman vince sempre!! LOL!
> 
> ...



Guarda il punto con Burton è che lui ha fatto un suo universo in cui personaggi assurdi vengono ritenuti abbastanza normali da essere accettabili e realistici, che è la cosa migliore possibile se vuoi fare un cinefumetto. Burton ha proprio creato un mondo a sé, il che crea una sospensione dell'incredulità e rende il tutto piacevole allo spettatore, quindi che Burton causi delle morti è a sua volta accettabile perché appunto è tutto un universo burtoniano e quello è il suo Batman, la sua visione. Ste cose non le puoi fare se poni un universo troppo realistico come BvS e anche nella trilogia di Nolan, parliamoci chiaro in un mondo iperrealistico come quello di Nolan, che è praticamente il mondo reale, uno che si veste da pipistrello a fare il supereroe non importa se ha armi futuristiche super tecnologiche e se salva la gente, è comunque qualcosa di assolutamente fuori posto e verrebbe ritenuto un malato di mente o, a seconda di chi ne parla, un *******. Non puoi mettergli il costume da pipistrello in un mondo del genere, lo rende del tutto estemporaneo a quest'ultimo, farlo in quel mondo più simile ad un Punisher sarebbe stato molto più adeguato e anche coraggioso secondo me (idem il suo Joker del secondo film eh, pretende di fare criminali realistici, mettici dei mafiosi minimamente realistici come hanno la pretesa di essere quelli del film e Joker quando va a parlarci si ritrova morto o storpio dopo aver detto le prime due sillabe, altro che fare il simpaticone).

In quanto a Superman per me il suo problema è come tutti sostengono che è troppo perfetto, devi trovargli delle sfaccettature ma non è necessario renderlo troppo ingenuo o buono, bisogna creare un conflitto interiore col suo essere alieno e soprattutto dargli un nemico all'altezza con una caratterizzazione che deve essere almeno 10 volte più stratificata per essere davvero appassionante, nove volte su dieci il successo di un film supereroistico dipende dal cattivo. Per questo per me il miglior Lex Luthor è ancora ad oggi Rosembaum da Smallville, lui e Glover in quella serie portavano lo show su livelli del tutto diversi rispetto agli altri attori, con le loro citazioni storico/bibliche e le loro ambiguità e conflitti ed evoluzioni su percorsi diametralmente opposti.

In quanto a Thor per me il primo film soffre di un grosso difetto che è un mancato approfondimento cruciale e specifico sia per Thor che per Loki, cioè il cambiamento di Thor doveva essere maggiormente approfondito, più studiato, magari osservando anche la storia umana e le conseguenze della guerra che lui tanto amava, vederne il lato tragico, provarne empatia grazie alla sua temporanea umanità e poi con tale consapevolezza completare la sua maturazione una volta ripresi i poteri, invece ci si è basati troppo sulla romance, il che ha reso il tutto più puerile. In quanto a Loki per me è stato DELETERIO tagliare alcune scene, anzi soprattutto quella della sua investitura a re col discorso di Frigga, cambia ed evolve la percezione di Loki in modo radicale, ma così non sarebbe stato abbastanza cattivo per il pubblico da gioire della sua sconfitta. Un maledetto minuto e mezzo tagliato ha cambiato totalmente un personaggio.


----------



## Kaw (18 Giugno 2020)

Darkseid!!!


----------



## Goro (18 Giugno 2020)

Grande hype, è un'operazione unica nel suo genere


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non confido molto nel successo di pubblico..i film del DCEU sono troppo "psicologici" e dark per il genere dei cinecomics..la gente vuole lo standard di Avengers, vuole un mix di effetti speciali e buffonate ma il progetto di Sneyder è tutt'altro..Man of Steel e Batman Vs Superman erano ottimi film (il secondo con qualche pecca, è vero) ma non hanno avuto minimamente il successo dei film Marvel ma nemmeno di Aquaman che va in quella direzione..
> Il pubblico dei cinecomics purtroppo è un target che difficilmente raggiungi con prodotti di quel tipo, si vira troppo verso il film di fantascienza d'autore quasi..ma purtroppo la fantascienza è un genere di nicchia e non ci fai mai miliardi, basta che pensi che due colossal come Inception e Interstellar (nonostante Nolhan che di suo ti fa alzare il 20-30% gli incassi) hanno incassato 800 milioni e 600, altro che il miliardo che invece raggiungono senza fatica c4g4te come Captain Marvel o BLack Phanter..
> 
> Purtroppo il DCEU è un'idea che può essere sviluppata solo come omaggio al cinema e senza badare agli incassi, poiché non è fattibile, non avrà un seguito



Perché la gente vuole le buffonate alla Dragon Ball, i film con un tono serio e dark vengono snobbati perché troppo "complicati". La stessa cosa accade nel mondo dei videogiochi: ci sono capolavori che non hanno venduto niente,e quelli mainstream come assassins creed che vende come il pane. Sia il cinema che i videogiochi sono dei mercati rivolti ai casualoni, e non ai veri appassionati, ahimé.


----------



## sipno (19 Giugno 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Perché la gente vuole le buffonate alla Dragon Ball, i film con un tono serio e dark vengono snobbati perché troppo "complicati". La stessa cosa accade nel mondo dei videogiochi: ci sono capolavori che non hanno venduto niente,e quelli mainstream come assassins creed che vende come il pane. Sia il cinema che i videogiochi sono dei mercati rivolti ai casualoni, e non ai veri appassionati, ahimé.



Basta vedere la serie The flash... è quasi imbarazzante.
È proprio il modo di recitare sopra le righe che poi non tollero.
Sicuramente se avessero utilizzato modi più seriosi se lo sarebbero sfilati in pochi... dopotutto sto arrowverse sta avendo molto successo ed è in continua espansione ma io nn lo tollero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Perché la gente vuole le buffonate alla Dragon Ball,* i film con un tono serio e dark vengono snobbati perché troppo "complicati"*. La stessa cosa accade nel mondo dei videogiochi: ci sono capolavori che non hanno venduto niente,e quelli mainstream come assassins creed che vende come il pane. Sia il cinema che i videogiochi sono dei mercati rivolti ai casualoni, e non ai veri appassionati, ahimé.



Diciamo che il problema è utilizzare questo registro in un cinecomic..non sempre c'hai Nolan dietro a "tirare"..

Per me Man of Steel è un grande film, e BvS un buon lavoro, con alcuni limiti evidenti ma anche alcuni pregi notevoli..il progetto nel complesso era interessantissimo, ma Justice League è una vera vaccata e se adesso pure la DC segue il trend cinecomic leggeri (in stile aquaman o shazam) è una tristezza..

Che poi sia chiaro, a me il MCU non dispiace, soprattutto infinity war è un grande film


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Basta vedere la serie The flash... è quasi imbarazzante.
> È proprio il modo di recitare sopra le righe che poi non tollero.
> Sicuramente se avessero utilizzato modi più seriosi se lo sarebbero sfilati in pochi... dopotutto sto arrowverse sta avendo molto successo ed è in continua espansione ma io nn lo tollero.



Tutte le serie su supereroi con i teenagers sono vaccate oscene, roba da bambini..manco le considero..l'unica che era fatta bene era a suo tempo smalville, dico a suo tempo perché rivista oggi sente il peso del tempo..ah, la migliore era flash degli anni '90, quella si una vera bomba per il tempo


----------



## sipno (19 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutte le serie su supereroi con i teenagers sono vaccate oscene, roba da bambini..manco le considero..l'unica che era fatta bene era a suo tempo smalville, dico a suo tempo perché rivista oggi sente il peso del tempo..ah, la migliore era flash degli anni '90, quella si una vera bomba per il tempo



Eh, il problema è che The Flash non ha teenagers... Ma hanno sta cosa del recitare sopra le righe che rendo i villain ridicoli, quanto meno quelli secondari. A volte provo imbarazzo a vederli.

Bella l'idea dell'universo DC, peccato che fatto così è per tutti meno che per gli appassionati di fumetti.

Tra l'altro storpiano le storie originali in modo tale che vorrei ammazzare i produttori. 
Faccio un esempio... Arrow che si sposa con Felicity... 

Ora arriveranno le lanterne verdi e a quanto pare


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Diggle (personaggio inventato in Arrow sarà una di queste.



Io non tollero queste "licenze poetiche". Ci vorrebbe un minimo di rispetto per le storie originali. Ok il romanzarci sopra ma almeno rispettarle.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Eh, il problema è che The Flash non ha teenagers... Ma hanno sta cosa del recitare sopra le righe che rendo i villain ridicoli, quanto meno quelli secondari. A volte provo imbarazzo a vederli.
> 
> Bella l'idea dell'universo DC, peccato che fatto così è per tutti meno che per gli appassionati di fumetti.
> 
> ...



Io invece credo che il cinema possa anche andare per la sua strada..l'importante è che ne esca qualcosa di bello..voglio dire, il cinema ha reinterpretato Omero, penso possa farlo anche con i fumetti

PS: parlo da uno che non legge fumetti da anni ormai


----------



## sipno (19 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutte le serie su supereroi con i teenagers sono vaccate oscene, roba da bambini..manco le considero..l'unica che era fatta bene era a suo tempo smalville, dico a suo tempo perché rivista oggi sente il peso del tempo..ah, la migliore era flash degli anni '90, quella si una vera bomba per il tempo



Si Smalville era carina... ma anche li, il rispetto per la storia di superman era davvero Zero... Capisco che dovevano farci su una serie centrata sulla adolescenza, ma praticamente il giorno che diventa Superman a tutti gli effetti, ha finito la sua missione... Bha!


----------



## sipno (19 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io invece credo che il cinema possa anche andare per la sua strada..l'importante è che ne esca qualcosa di bello..voglio dire, il cinema ha reinterpretato Omero, penso possa farlo anche con i fumetti
> 
> PS: parlo da uno che non legge fumetti da anni ormai



Hai assolutamente ragione, ma sono io che fatico ad accettarlo... Quanto meno vorrei maggiore rispetto.
Tipo quanto fatto da Nolan con Batman, e li ti assicuro che sono al limite nell'accettarlo.

Per esempio, Joker non lo tollero se penso che quello è Joker... Invece se non lo vedo come tale lo considero pure io un capolavoro.

Insomma dai, da appassionato di fumetti, mi piacerebbe vedere fedeltà per i miei miti.

Altrimenti possono inventarsi storie originali senza scomodare personaggi e mondi di fumetti, utilizzandoli come specchietto per le allodole.

Io ho detestato l'universo cinematografico Marvel per questo... nonostante a livello qualitativo è indiscutibile, ma hanno distrutto troppi personaggi per le loro storielle/commedie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Hai assolutamente ragione, ma sono io che fatico ad accettarlo... Quanto meno vorrei maggiore rispetto.
> Tipo quanto fatto da Nolan con Batman, e li ti assicuro che sono al limite nell'accettarlo.
> 
> Per esempio, Joker non lo tollero se penso che quello è Joker... Invece se non lo vedo come tale lo considero pure io un capolavoro.
> ...



Si io posso capire il tuo ragionamento, ci sta..uno è affezionato ad un certo personaggio e vederlo "trasformato" un po' delude..ma va comunque considerato il valore del film in sé..
Per esempio restando in tema fumetti al cinema non è accettabile una vaccata come Dylan Dog, perché oltre a distruggere il personaggio è pure un film di m....da!
Almeno alcuni cinecomic Marvel e DC sono film ottimi se considerati solo come tali (altri invece sono osceni proprio come film cough fantastic 4 2015 cough)


----------



## Kaw (21 Luglio 2020)

Ha parlato Zack in un'intervista con una youtuber americana, ha detto che il film potrebbe durare più di 214 minuti, che era la durata che aveva lui in mente all'inizio, ma probabile che qui abbia carta bianca e metterà dentro tutto il girato, quindi dovremmo avvicinarci alle 4 ore. Forse sarà rilasciato a mò di miniserie.
Inoltre sabato potrebbe uscire qualcosa in occasione della JusticeCon.


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il film Justice League fu un vero e proprio disastro, ed uno dei motivi dietro questo clamoroso fail era la mancata presenza, non del tutto, di Zack Snyder. Il regista infatti è stato "costretto" per motivi famigliari a lasciare l'opera non conclusa adeguatamente. Dopo ben 4 anni i fan e lo stesso Snyder sono riusciti ad ottenere una nuova versione del film. Ovvero Zack Snyder's Justice League che uscirà nel 2021 nella piattaforma streaming HBO Max. Si potrà dunque vedere l'opera al 100% pensata da Snyder. Si parla di un film di 4 ore. Ci sarà ufficialmente anche la presenza Darkseid che venne tagliato completamente in Justice League.



Non vedo l'ora di vederlo, JL non mi aveva soddisfatta a pieno. Il ritorno in vita di Superman trattato proprio in maniera... Boh, non saprei dirlo.


----------



## sipno (30 Luglio 2020)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di vederlo, JL non mi aveva soddisfatta a pieno. Il ritorno in vita di Superman trattato proprio in maniera... Boh, non saprei dirlo.



JL ha fatto proprio schifo.
Fatto con i piedi


----------



## Manue (30 Luglio 2020)

Superman non torna in vita in quella maniera...


----------



## Kaw (23 Agosto 2020)

Trailer della Snyder Cut



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Trailer della Snyder Cut
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Molto scuro, sembra Watchmen


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Trailer della Snyder Cut
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mmmh, ingiudicabile. Pero mi pare che per il finale abbiano cambiato i colori (per fortuna! l'originale era un disastro), se ho visto bene.

Vediamo che film sara, pero la vedo dura di creare qualcosa di decente dal materiale visto nella versione Whedon, un film veramente scarsissimo. La versione Snyder, credo, sara piu bella stilisticamente e con qualche plothole di meno. Tutto qui.


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Trailer della Snyder Cut
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Trailer che mi ha gasato un sacco.
La fotografia e i colori di Snyder sono molto più adatti al film.
Si vede già un tono più serioso e pesante, in stile Snyder.
La CG purtroppo è ancora altalenante, ma è sempre stato un difett0/scelta di stile di WB, ma potrà migliorare da qui ad un anno.

Penso che ne verrà fuori un ottimo film, non accessibile a tutti... ma per fortuna dico io, perchè detesto le commedie MarvelDisney.


----------



## sipno (23 Agosto 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mmmh, ingiudicabile. Pero mi pare che per il finale abbiano cambiato i colori (per fortuna! l'originale era un disastro), se ho visto bene.
> 
> Vediamo che film sara, pero la vedo dura di creare qualcosa di decente dal materiale visto nella versione Whedon, un film veramente scarsissimo. La versione Snyder, credo, sara piu bella stilisticamente e con qualche plothole di meno. Tutto qui.



Forse non sai molte cose.

Il film di Wheadon durava 120 minuti, per un totale di 90 minuti girati ed aggiunti da lui e 30 minuti di Snyder.

Il girato di Snyder era di 270 minuti e verrà utilizzato tutto. 

Questo per dirti che nel vecchio film, di Snyder c'era solamente l'11% circa.... Capirai quindi che è un film diverso all'89%!

Non solo... Snyder si è permesso di dire che piuttosto che utilizzare il girato di Wheadon si sarebbe bruciato casa.

Tanto per capire quanto i due siano differenti e quanto questo film sarà differente da quell'aborto uscito 3 anni fa.

Io mi aspetto tutto un altro film.


Ma pensa anche a BvS. con solamente 30 minuti in più della Ultimate edition il film è passato da mediocre a buon film... In quella mezzora si tappavano quasi tutti i buchi di trama e davano giustizia ai personaggi di Luthor e la giudice.

Pensa cosa cambierebbero quindi 4 ore di film in più eliminando TOTALMENTE il girato di Wheadon!

Purtroppo l'intromissione dei produttori spesso complica le cose... Ma come poteva un film della JL durare meno degli stand alone???!!?!?!

Assurdo!


----------



## Kaw (19 Novembre 2020)

Il nuovo Steppenwolf



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Kaw (14 Febbraio 2021)

Solo vedere Batman e Joker nel mondo del knightmare sarà magnifico, davvero un regalo per tutti i fan, grazie Zack.
In streaming dal 18 marzo su HBOMax, non ci sono ancora news per la release italiana.


----------



## Kaw (13 Marzo 2021)

La Snyder Cut arriva su Sky Cinema Uno, in streaming su NOW TV e disponibile on demand. Prima trasmissione giovedì 18 marzo alle 8.00, poi sabato alle 21.15 su Sky Cinema.

Trailer dedicati ai personaggi:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Marzo 2021)

Il film originale una çağata pazzesca,speriamo che questo gli renda finalmente giustizia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> La Snyder Cut arriva su Sky Cinema Uno, in streaming su NOW TV e disponibile on demand. Prima trasmissione giovedì 18 marzo alle 8.00, poi sabato alle 21.15 su Sky Cinema.
> 
> Trailer dedicati ai personaggi:
> 
> ...



Ovviamente in Italia SKY si è ciucciata tutto e non si andrà in streaming su tutte le piattaforme come sembrava in origine (contavo di vederlo su Prime)..
Su NOW TV non mi risulta funzioni l'on domand, almeno, io ho sempre usato solo per lo sport..col cinema come funziona? contavo di fare l'abbonamento minimo per poterlo vedere sabato sera..mi pare ci sia in offerta un mese a 3 euro..

Comunque distribuzione pessima..speravo andasse multipiattaforma come avevano promesso..mi sa dell'ennesimo tentativo di boicottaggio


----------



## ibracadabra9 (16 Marzo 2021)

beh sky ha un contratto in esclusiva con la HBO 
è ovvio che andasse su sky visto che è distribuito da HBO Max.


----------



## Kaw (17 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque distribuzione pessima..speravo andasse multipiattaforma come avevano promesso..mi sa dell'ennesimo tentativo di boicottaggio


Di sicuro non lo stanno promuovendo, non ho visto nemmeno una pubblicità, solo un sottotesto durante skytg24.
Alla fine facendo parte dell'abbonamento, per loro non cambia molto ma di sicuro non ci fanno una bella figura. A parte gli internauti e chi conosce tutta la storia, non se lo filerà nessun altro perchè semplicemente il 90% delle persone non sa nemmeno cosa sia la Snyder Cut.

Comunque ho avuto modo di vedere i primi 70 minuti, il film è diviso in capitoli e per un film di 4 ore direi che è perfetto perchè in effetti fare 4 ore di fila non è una cosa scontata.
Comunque in 70 minuti ci fosse stata una scena già vista al cinema  ci saranno 3-4 minuti visti al cinema, e non sto esagerando.
E' tutto un altro film, già solo l'inizio, se ripenso a quell'abominio di introduzione fatta da Whedon e quello che ci fà vedere Snyder è un altro modo di fare cinema, ma due livelli distinti proprio.
Questa versione al cinema era improponibile ovviamente per via della durata, più di un'ora e abbiamo solo cominciato a scalfire la superficie ma se devi mostrare una storia di così ampio respiro introducendo dei personaggi mai visti prima questo è il minimo.
Credo che nemmeno dividere il film in 2 parti avrebbe funzionato, queste 4 ore sono Justice League Parte 1 e basta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non lo stanno promuovendo, non ho visto nemmeno una pubblicità, solo un sottotesto durante skytg24.
> Alla fine facendo parte dell'abbonamento, per loro non cambia molto ma di sicuro non ci fanno una bella figura. A parte gli internauti e chi conosce tutta la storia, non se lo filerà nessun altro perchè semplicemente il 90% delle persone non sa nemmeno cosa sia la Snyder Cut.
> 
> Comunque ho avuto modo di vedere i primi 70 minuti, il film è diviso in capitoli e per un film di 4 ore direi che è perfetto perchè in effetti fare 4 ore di fila non è una cosa scontata.
> ...



domanda, cortesemente senza farmi spoiler..ma quindi sabato sera su sky cinema posso vedere tutte le 4 ore di fila?


----------



## Kaw (18 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> domanda, cortesemente senza farmi spoiler..ma quindi sabato sera su sky cinema posso vedere tutte le 4 ore di fila?


In teoria già stamattina, è iniziato alle 8.00, si poi ci sarà una replica sabato alle 21.15.
Poi credo sarà disponibile per il download, ma bisogna avere il pacchetto cinema.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Marzo 2021)

Da amante dei cinecomics l'originale una americanata assurda. Speriamo questo sia migliore,con le scene tagliate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Da amante dei cinecomics l'originale una americanata assurda. Speriamo questo sia migliore,con le scene tagliate.



Ma non si parla nemmeno di scene tagliate..è un film praticamente nuovo, da quanto ho capito, su 4 ore di film il materiale già visto (e comunque rimodificato, vedi l'aspetto di Steppenwolf) sarà nemmeno il 25%..il resto è tutto inedito

Io sono mesi che aspetto, sono sempre stato un sostenitore della Snyder Cut anche quando mentendo dicevano che non esisteva..

Sabato sera ho già programmato i pop corn


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> In teoria già stamattina, è iniziato alle 8.00, si poi ci sarà una replica sabato alle 21.15.
> Poi credo sarà disponibile per il download, ma bisogna avere il pacchetto cinema.



Ho controllato la programmazione, praticamente va su cinema 1 nella regolare programmazione, lo vedrò sabato sera e poi lo riguarderò domenica credo..

Tanto con 3 euro faccio abbonamento di un mese a now tv cinema


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2021)

Bello Bello, alla fine Schneider ha avuto problemi famigliari chiaro che sarebbe uscito un film di due parti.. ma sei vede la mano del regista di 300. Ovviamente non regge il paragone con Infinity War, ma non è male.

Il finale poi è spettacolare. Peccato che non ci sarà un seguito, a questo punto non è che abbiamo molto senso


----------



## Kaw (20 Marzo 2021)

Ho visto il film quasi due volte ormai 
Per me fantastico
Quattro ore che volano e non pesano per niente, si dà il tempo giusto alla storia e ai personaggi di evolvere e alla fine come spettatore sei soddisfatto ma soprattutto coinvolto perchè arriva ad importarti davvero delle sorti dei protagonisti grazie all'evoluzione della storia.
Due personaggi su tutti, Cyborg e Flash.
Entrambi fatti a pezzi nella versione del 2017, la loro parte della storia arricchisce il background e tappa dei buchi che erano palpabili nel theatrical cut.
Victor diventa il cuore della storia, Flash che volevo solo prendere a schiaffi nel film di Whedon qui diventa protagonista della scena madre del film sorretto da una colonna sonora potentissima. Se si fa il paragone, tra quello che Whedon gli fà fare e dire alla fine del film e quello che fà qui, è qualcosa di sconvolgente se non sconcertante.
La resurrezione di Superman si prende il suo tempo, e riprende alcuni elementi di Man of Steel.
Anche Steppenwolf è praticamente un altro personaggio e il design è fichissimo con quell'armatura.

C'è tantissimo da dire ma quello ci cui non mi capacito è cosa temessero alla Warner per distruggere così tanto il film, c'è un limite all'incompetenza credo, forse si è trattato di dolo non saprei.

Complessivamente il film ha un tono epico in perfetto stile Snyder.


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Marzo 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ho visto il film quasi due volte ormai
> Per me fantastico
> Quattro ore che volano e non pesano per niente, si dà il tempo giusto alla storia e ai personaggi di evolvere e alla fine come spettatore sei soddisfatto ma soprattutto coinvolto perchè arriva ad importarti davvero delle sorti dei protagonisti grazie all'evoluzione della storia.
> Due personaggi su tutti, Cyborg e Flash.
> ...



Concordo in tutto, soprattutto sulla tua osservazione finale.
Purtroppo non si arriva ai livelli di infinity war ma rispetto allo scempio del 2017 questo è un capolavoro e soprattutto arrivato a fine film speri ce ne sia un altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Fantastico..davvero un film di un altro livello rispetto alla porcheria del 2017..

Personaggi che tornano ad avere senso e una spiegazione per tutto, Steppenwolf presentato per quello che è, un suddito di Darkseid che finalmente si vede e così prende anche senso la spiegazione mitologica sull'era degli eroi (nella versione cinematografica riscritta come se fosse stato steppenwolf a venire sulla terra)..

Questo film dura 4 ore ma sono 4 ore di cinema bello che vedi senza peso, e infatti l'ho visto due volte in due giorni..

Il nightmare finale, be che cavolo adesso pensare che non vedremo il seguito mette depressione...

Snyder è un regista vero, può piacere o meno ma lui sa come si fa il cinema..

Sinceramente smetterei il paragone con i film Marvel, è un tono talmente diverso che non ha nemmeno senso, e comunque se penso a tutti i film Marvel vedo solo Infinity War (che è un vero capolavoro) superiore a questo..alla marvel sono stati bravi a creare una schiera di fan adoranti che anche se un film è una cacata tipo Captain Marvel, fanno un miliardo lo stesso..e poi per la gente i cinecomic sono film "leggeri", ecco perché anche in ambito DC i maggiori successi sono Aquaman e Shazam..

Io prediligo sto stile qui..che era un po' anche quello di Nolan, per Nolan tanti parlano di capolavoro ma alla fine se non fosse morto il povero Ledger i film avrebbero incassato molto meno (basta vedere il primo che era stupendo ma non ha fatto nemmeno 400 milioni)..il punto è che se fai un film che costa 300 milioni oggi vuoi incassare oltre 1 miliardo..ma sti film hanno un tono che non riesce ad arrivare a una schiera così ampia di persone


----------



## vota DC (22 Marzo 2021)

Ma è godibile per chi non ha mai visto i film precedenti o non conosce i supereroi? Per fare un esempio perdi qualcosa se vedi il terzo spiderman di Raimi senza avere visto quelli precedenti mentre se vedi Batman Forever prima di Batman Returns e di Batman con Nicholson come Joker non cambia troppo perché funzionano alla perfezione come compatimenti stagni.


----------



## Manue (22 Marzo 2021)

Visto, 
bello dai.

Siamo sempre lontani anni luce dalla reale resurrezione di superman, 
però va beh..

L'appunto che faccio è proprio sul personaggio di superman, 
non ci siamo proprio. Continuano nei film a non interpretarlo per quello che è realmente nel fumetto, 
ma probabilmente pochi leggono il suo fumetto.

Superman non è un nerd che non si altera mai, non alza la voce, 
non si arrabbia ecc ecc...
Superman è spavaldo in senso buono. E' più umano di quanto si pensi, con emozioni e reazioni, 
nei film continua ad essere un personaggio che deve seguire i 10 comandamenti.. bah

In ogni caso spero che il film con Darkseid protagonista arrivi, 
e forse riusciremo ad avere un Superman umano, ma non solo, per me tutto il film ne godrà, 
stile infinity war o meno non lo so, ma materiale per fare bene ce n'è .
Dopotutto la Marvel ha creato Tanos ispirandosi proprio a Darkseid.

Vedremo.


----------



## Kaw (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io prediligo sto stile qui..che era un po' anche quello di Nolan, per Nolan tanti parlano di capolavoro ma alla fine se non fosse morto il povero Ledger i film avrebbero incassato molto meno (basta vedere il primo che era stupendo ma non ha fatto nemmeno 400 milioni)..il punto è che se fai un film che costa 300 milioni oggi vuoi incassare oltre 1 miliardo..ma sti film hanno un tono che non riesce ad arrivare a una schiera così ampia di persone


E' questo il fatto, Marvel riesce a sparare nel mucchio e a prendere un gruppo più eterogeneo di spettatori, punta sulla massa e fa un miliardo a film per film che sono sicuramente ben confezionati ma fanno il compitino.
La DC che non ha uno sviluppo centralizzato è andata in direzioni differenti ma il meglio l'ha sempre ottenuto quando è stata fedele a sè stessa, i suoi personaggi hanno scritto nel loro DNA quell'aura epica e anche pomposa, che si prende molto sul serio, gli eroi DC non rispondono al mantra Marvel (gente con superpoteri alle prese con i problemi comuni), sono caratterizzati al pari degli dei, quindi molto lontani e difficilmente immedesimabili dal pubblico generalista. Se poi c'è Snyder dietro che è il regista più polarizzante di oggi il quadro è completo. Non è un caso che quello che mette tutti d'accordo sia Batman, che è umano.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma è godibile per chi non ha mai visto i film precedenti o non conosce i supereroi? Per fare un esempio perdi qualcosa se vedi il terzo spiderman di Raimi senza avere visto quelli precedenti mentre se vedi Batman Forever prima di Batman Returns e di Batman con Nicholson come Joker non cambia troppo perché funzionano alla perfezione come compatimenti stagni.


E' il sequel diretto di Batman v Superman, a sua volta sequel de L'Uomo d'Acciaio, è il capitolo finale di una trilogia che ha un inizio, sviluppo e fine. Non ha senso guardare solo questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma è godibile per chi non ha mai visto i film precedenti o non conosce i supereroi? Per fare un esempio perdi qualcosa se vedi il terzo spiderman di Raimi senza avere visto quelli precedenti mentre se vedi Batman Forever prima di Batman Returns e di Batman con Nicholson come Joker non cambia troppo perché funzionano alla perfezione come compatimenti stagni.



Almeno Batman Vs. Superman lo devi aver visto per godere appieno di questo perché è il seguito..meglio se hai visto pure man of steel ma è già meno necessario..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E' questo il fatto, Marvel riesce a sparare nel mucchio e a prendere un gruppo più eterogeneo di spettatori, punta sulla massa e fa un miliardo a film per film che sono sicuramente ben confezionati ma fanno il compitino.
> La DC che non ha uno sviluppo centralizzato è andata in direzioni differenti ma il meglio l'ha sempre ottenuto quando è stata fedele a sè stessa, i suoi personaggi hanno scritto nel loro DNA quell'aura epica e anche pomposa, che si prende molto sul serio, gli eroi DC non rispondono al mantra Marvel (gente con superpoteri alle prese con i problemi comuni), sono caratterizzati al pari degli dei, quindi molto lontani e difficilmente immedesimabili dal pubblico generalista. Se poi c'è Snyder dietro che è il regista più polarizzante di oggi il quadro è completo. Non è un caso che quello che mette tutti d'accordo sia Batman, che è umano..



Esatto, il tono di questi film è esattamente quello che deve esserci, e se ci pensiamo è anche molto più realistica la visione di Snyder..ma pensiamo se DAVVERO esistesse un Superman, ma pensiamo che andrebbe in giro a farsi i selfie come Dottor Hulk? Pensiamo che la gente lo tratterebbe come un CR7 qualunque? Sarebbe qualcosa che smuoverebbe domande esistenziali e l'uomo dovrebbe ridisegnare il suo ruolo nell'universo..non può esistere Superman senza smuovere il senso di divinità dai..

Snyder ha visto oltre il fumetto


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto, il tono di questi film è esattamente quello che deve esserci, e se ci pensiamo è anche molto più realistica la visione di Snyder..ma pensiamo se DAVVERO esistesse un Superman, ma pensiamo che andrebbe in giro a farsi i selfie come Dottor Hulk? Pensiamo che la gente lo tratterebbe come un CR7 qualunque? Sarebbe qualcosa che smuoverebbe domande esistenziali e l'uomo dovrebbe ridisegnare il suo ruolo nell'universo..non può esistere Superman senza smuovere il senso di divinità dai..
> 
> Snyder ha visto oltre il fumetto



Diciamo che hai ragione, Marvel fa anche della comicità un ruolo importante a differenza della DC che sono più Dark. C'è da dire che però Schenider ha comunque provato a metterci qualcosa, i due personaggi in questione sono Flash e Acquaman che provano a buttare qualche battuta ogni tanto.

Comunque io ora voglio il seguito. Cioè il finale, prima che arrivi il namecciano, è da urlo. Voglio capire cosa è successo. Il futuro sembra rimasto lo stesso anche se alternato in parte..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Diciamo che hai ragione, Marvel fa anche della comicità un ruolo importante a differenza della DC che sono più Dark. C'è da dire che però Schenider ha comunque provato a metterci qualcosa, i due personaggi in questione sono Flash e Acquaman che provano a buttare qualche battuta ogni tanto.
> 
> Comunque io ora voglio il seguito. Cioè il finale, prima che arrivi il namecciano, è da urlo. Voglio capire cosa è successo. Il futuro sembra rimasto lo stesso anche se alternato in parte..



Il futuro del nightmare è sempre quello, perché per adesso Bruce non ha ancora capito il messaggio di Flash, o meglio, l'hanno frainteso (Wonder Woman che gli dice che Lois è fondamentale per superman)..
Darkseid adesso sa dell'equazione quindi ha deciso di invadere la terra e come si vede dalla premonizione di Cyborg moriranno sia Wonder Woman che Aquaman..

Insomma, i nostri eroi hanno sventato la prima offensiva ma andrà comunque tutto a rotoli..

L'Hype dopo sto film è a mille se non girano i seguiti la Warner dovrà sotterrarsi, è il progetto cinematografico più figo che c'è al momento ( a parte i 2 seguiti di Avatar in arrivo che penso saranno sui livelli del signore degli anelli)


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il futuro del nightmare è sempre quello, perché per adesso Bruce non ha ancora capito il messaggio di Flash, o meglio, l'hanno frainteso (Wonder Woman che gli dice che Lois è fondamentale per superman)..
> Darkseid adesso sa dell'equazione quindi ha deciso di invadere la terra e come si vede dalla premonizione di Cyborg moriranno sia Wonder Woman che Aquaman..
> 
> Insomma, i nostri eroi hanno sventato la prima offensiva ma andrà comunque tutto a rotoli..
> ...




Allora dico la mia 




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1) Ci avevo pensato che fosse tutto inalterato, però quando Bruce fa il sogno di Flash era ancora in Batman vs Superman, la mia teoria è che Lois doveva morire in qualche modo nelle scontro trai due (quando stava annegando?). Non a caso nel sogno di Bruce si vede lui da solo che spara e catturato da tutti ed ucciso da Superman.

Dunque, Lois non è morta è cambiato qualcosa ma... sembra che morirà comunque in qualche modo con Superman che passa al lato oscuro della forza e si allea con Darkcoso. A confermare la mia ipotesi è proprio il finale con Bruce, Joker, Flash Robocop, Ras al gul? e la gnoccona (madonna mia che gnocca la tipa dei mari) sembrava come se fossero li pronti ad aspettare Superman ed avessero preparato un piano.

3) Non è cambiato nulla, Lois non doveva morire come pensavo io e quella scena finale è precedente a quando Batman esce dal camion con la fregatura della criptonite. Evidentemente tutti i suoi alleati furono uccisi da Superman.


Ovviamente, in qualche modo, riusciranno ad evitare tutto. Spero anche che verrà anche Shazam che nell'universo DC, se non erro, è alla pari di Superman se non più forte


Vediamo speriamo che esca il seguito. Se finisce cosi, sarà delusione totale.


----------



## Kaw (22 Marzo 2021)

Durante il digital carpet del film, Snyder ha detto quelli che erano i suoi piani per i seguiti, motivo per il quale penso che non verranno mai fatti, altrimenti non avrebbe certo spoilerato (anche se a grandi linee).

Comunque,


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Darkseid arriva sulla Terra per recuperare l'antivita (si trova nel subconscio umano, secondo la versione più aggiornata dei fumetti), c'è una grande battaglia con la Justice League che esce sconfitta.
Riguardate la visione di Cyborg, quando Superman è a terra con in braccio un corpo carbonizzato si trova nella Batcaverna, si vede sullo sfondo il costume di Robin di BvS. Lois è incinta, vediamo un test di gravidanza nel cassetto e Snyder l'ha confermato.
Batman centra qualcosa con la morte di Lois, vedete anche cosa dice Joker. L'equazione antivita serve per annullare il libero arbitrio dei popoli e di ogni essere senziente. Per cedere all'antivita devono verificarsi delle condizioni, alienazione, paura, disperazione, solitudine, è una vera e propria equazione che una volta risolta porta a io=lato oscuro.
Superman diventa quindi un burattino sotto il controllo di Darkseid e il mondo crolla nel "knightmare".
Ciò che rimane della Justice League cerca di cambiare il corso degli eventi, sembra che mantengano i ricordi delle diverse timeline e devono trovare il modo di sovvertire il futuro.
Alla fine una volta aggiustato tutto ci sarebbe stata la battaglia finale, come quella dell'era degli eroi, avremmo visto le Lanterne, e anche tutte le forze spaziali dei governi del Mondo prendere parte allo scontro, e da quello che ho intuito dalle parole di Snyder doveva essere Batman a sacrificarsi per sconfiggere Darkseid e cementare il cambiamento degli eventi. Il figlio di Superman e Lois non avrebbe avuto i poteri, e sarebbe diventato in futuro il nuovo Batman.


----------

